# VERKAUFE: Specialized Pitch All Mountain Full Suspension Bike



## The_Dashing_Guy (1. Mai 2012)

Hier der Link zur Ebay Kleinanzeige:

Speci Pitch









Text von Specialized: ALL MOUNTAIN 

Sein Design wurde vom Enduro SL inspiriert.Das Pitch kennt kein Limit, wenn es auf die höchsten Gipfel oder die schnellsten Abfahrten runter geht, denn es liegt in Sachen geringem Gewicht, Kontrolle und Antriebs- Effizienz ganz weit vorne. 

AUFBAU (CUSTOM) 
RAHMEN Pitch Pro 2008 
M4 Aluminium-Rahmen,zweifach konifiziertem ORE Unterrohr, DMD Umwerfer, Hinterbaugelenke mit gedichteten Wälzlagern, austauschbares Schaltauge, genietete Zugführung. 

FEDERBEIN von Pitch Comp 2010 
Einstellbares X-Fusion Federbein. Doppelt-gelagerter oberer Aufnahme u.größerer Luftkammer für noch geschmeidigere Performance u.erhöhte Haltbarkeit. 

FEDERGABEL von Pitch Pro 2008 
Rockshox Pike 351 für Specialized, 140mm Federweg, Stahlfeder U Turn, Motion Control, Zugstufenverstellung, inkl. Maxle 360 Steckachse 

STEUERSATZ: Cane Creek 
VORBAU / LENKER:: Specialized: 75 mm Länge / 660 mm Breite 
GRIFFE: Specialized Rocca schwarz 
BREMSE von Pitch Comp 2010 
Die hydraulische Avid Juicy 3 SL Scheibenbremse VR 203 mm HR 180 mm u.Avid G2 Clean Sweep Bremsscheiben 

UMWERFER: Shimano M580 LX, E type 
SCHALTWERK: SRAM X-7, 9-speed, mid cage 
SCHALTHEBEL: SRAM X-5, 9-speed trigger 
KASSETTE: Shimano HG50, 9-speed, 11-34t 
KETTE: SRAM PC 991 
KURBEL: Shimano XT 2 fach + Bashguard ( Großes Kettenblatt ) kann gerne mitgegeben werden. 

FELGEN / NABEN: 
Für das Pitch entwickelte Alexrims Hohlkammerfelge mit Ösen für eine bessere Haltbarkeit. Specialized Naben VR 20mm Steckachse HR Schnellspanner 

SATTEL / STÜTZE / Klemme: Alles von Specialized 
REIFEN: Specialized Eskar 2,3 

Aufpreis für Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,35 Evo neuwertig (50 Euro) und Kettenführung(20 Euro) 

ZUSTAND: Gebraucht, Fahrbereit,Rahmen/Anbauteile weißen diverse Gebrauchsspuren auf(siehe Fotos)Schaltzüge wurden erneuert. 

Bike kann nach Vereinbarung Probegefahren u.Versendet werden. Kosten trägt der Käufer.


BEI INTERESSE GERNE EMAIL ODER PN!

greetz


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (4. Mai 2012)

*verkauft*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

